# Some of my current babies



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

It's such a pain trying to take pics of a billion babies, but it's SOOO worth it to be able to show off the little cuties! :mrgreen:

I breed both pet-type and show-type, so here some of my current favorites from all of them:

Tri-Color Texel buck

















RY doe

















Roan-Like buck

















Pied Satin Coffee Fuzzy buck

















Umbrous Agouti Rex buck

















Umbrous Argente Texel buck

























Pied Chocolate Fuzzy Texel buck(Yes, he looks hilarious, I know, lol. I was NOT breeding for Fuzzy Texels, but, alas, recessives are sneaky little buggers. He's starting to grow on me...)

























His equally funny-looking PEW Fuzzy Texel sister
















She has the most hilarious ears I've ever seen, but I LOVE em! 

Extreme Black doe(she was a pleasant surprise! I didn't even know her parents carried ae!)

























Her Blue brother

























Splash Fox Angora doe


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Uoooo, I love the first texel and the last angora!!! So beautiful!!!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey are you going to be at Rodentfest? Are any of these available?


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't think I'll be able to make it to the Rodentfest. It's over 8 hours from where we're at. :/ If someone "nearby" is going I could probably meet up to get them RR-ed though.

As for if they're available, I'm still debating which ones to keep. :think With so many babies to choose from you'd think the decision would be easy, but it's SOOO not! If you're wanting some just shoot me a PM and I'll let you know if I end up deciding to keep them or not.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the tricolour buck!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

The PEW Fuzzy doe with the rabbit ears is adorable! She looks like a bunny even more 'cuz you can't see her tail!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh, lovely mice.

I might have to mousenap the angora at the end, and definitely stealing your fuzzy mice. <3


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute little things! Aren't the surprises always the best?


----------

